

Free pdf Books on Machine/Statistical Learning - chaitanyav

Elements of Statistical Learning 
http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/<p>Gaussian Processing for Machine Learning
http://www.gaussianprocess.org/gpml/<p>Bayesian Reasoning and Machine Learning
http://web4.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/D.Barber/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Brml.Online<p>Convex Optimization
http://www.stanford.edu/~boyd/cvxbook/
======
cadalac
There's lots of good books on the topic (It is a hot field after all). But I
really wish there was a good online community for the subject along with NLP
and AI.

